# Plant farm Tank? why not?



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Crew, 
Two months ago I pulled my 33 long out of storage and took it over to the girlfriends house. Since we both share the love of aquatic plants we decided to give propagation a shot. We set it up mostly with equipment I had in boxes. It has 3 led fixtures from previous setups including my Kessel, an ADA led, and a stunner strip fixture I built. It has two hang on the back filters packed full of bio media and a pressurized CO2 setup. (you know you out of control with these are item you have lying around not being used). We have quickly ran out of real estate and are in the works of securing two Marineland commercial fish banks, complete with lights, heaters, pumps, and a sump. We already have a customer base and are selling trimmings as fast as we can grown them... not a bad thing. 









































































It's not my prettiest setup but functionality is key here.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, thats awesome you have someone who shares the hobby with you, and the tank looks great!
Sweet project.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good for you. The plant equip is so expensive, its good to see it start to pay for itself. The demand is there. Our club auctions go about 50 cents a fish and $3 a plant.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Wow, thats awesome you have someone who shares the hobby with you, and the tank looks great!
> Sweet project.


Than you. Yeah I am one lucky guy. Hopefully we will get a the ball rolling soon. I would like to get to the points whet we can sell plants on here but I need to find out if shipping to the lower 48 will be cost effective. I will be doing some free trial ships to see how they fare shipping from our unusual weather conditions. 




emc7 said:


> Good for you. The plant equip is so expensive, its good to see it start to pay for itself. The demand is there. Our club auctions go about 50 cents a fish and $3 a plant.


Good to know. I had been selling them for 3 already and was thinking that was a fair price. Most plants bought from wholesalers are grown emerged and tend to melt a bit before they become fully acclimated to being submerged under water. Our plants are all grown submerged so there are less chances of melting. It's a more expensive way to do it but better for customers to have happy tanks. We are really excited about this.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Plants in stores here are ridiculous. $6 for a teeny java fern and we are close to Florida where a lot of this stuff comes from.


----------



## victor123 (Apr 4, 2013)

You have planted really good plants in you tank the image show it all very well maintained looks awesome


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

grogan......flat rate shipping is the best way to go...a large flat rate box will hold a lot of plants for about $15.00..i will hook you up with a guy that makes styro liners for all of the flat rate box sizes..great guy with very reasonable prices...he is also on the west coast..either oregon or washington..


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks John. We are still waiting on our 2 banks from Kenai Ak. So not much has change tank wise. I just did a harvest last week and It brought me $30. Not to shabby actually. The LFS owner also hooked me up with our fist contract. All of the elementary schools in the state do mini eco systems in 2ltr coke bottles in the spring, and they are looking for plants....960 stems to be precise. I spoke with the lady and she is serious. I will be doing the experiment myself to determine what plant to start mass producing. She was very specific about NOT using anacharis so Im doing some looking around. I was thinking hornwort, pennywort, wisteria, ect.


----------

